# The Ark - February 2014



## MrDan (Feb 25, 2014)

*The Ark - February 2014 (Updated)*

The Ark
February 2014

I visited with Special K and 3 others. The opportunity came up last minute, this was a real spur of the moment decision to go and see this beauty.
I text Special K, having not long dropped him home from some other gallivants (watch this space!)
Me: Roadtrip?
K: When?
Me: Now
K: Okay.
Me: I'll be there in 10

There's more here than you first realise, every corner you turn has something to offer, and it's all just so photogenic. I still manage to smile after wiping my tired 
watering eyes, knowing where we're about to go. 4 hours later and we're still snapping away, playing the piano and convincing Special K to pose for a nude shot.

This Synagogue was built in 1936, and abandoned in 2007. It has been on the Heritage at risk register since 2010 and the future looks promising for this beautiful 
grade II listed art deco building to be used once more.










































Surprisingly this is one of my favourites










Slowly deteriorating, left to right.





It's difficult to imagine this is the same place, I couldn't help but get a couple of selfies.














​


----------



## skankypants (Feb 25, 2014)

Cracking pics pal..


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 25, 2014)

Stunning shots of a beautiful location. Of all the ones you've done recently this must surely top the lot?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Amazing mate. Couldnt believe it when you said thats where you were!  Nice shots mate.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 26, 2014)

Torah scroll on the floor


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2014)

Thats amazing.
Absolutely stunning pics!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 26, 2014)

Fabulous captures from this beauty and well shot . Its a shame about the scrolls on pik 3 though thats quite sad to see.


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice it's not too bad in here isn't


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2014)

awesome but where's the nude???


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 26, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> awesome but where's the nude???



ahaha This^^^^


----------



## MrDan (Feb 26, 2014)

The scrolls were neatly rolled up and left on one of the nearby seats when I left, it was sad enough that they had been left behind. I had to capture it when i saw it was on the floor there though. 
I'm not sure he would appreciate me posting the nude!
It was taken by the piano where my self portrait is.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 26, 2014)

MrDan said:


> The scrolls were neatly rolled up and left on one of the nearby seats when I left



Nice one Sir! I was going to post that I hoped someone with a bit of reverence for the place would pick it up. Your actions and post beat me to it. Over the years I have found that showing a caring attitude can open many doors - figuratively speaking and is also beneficial to the whole community.


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 26, 2014)

MrDan said:


> The scrolls were neatly rolled up and left on one of the nearby seats when I left, /QUOTE]
> 
> Might be why I didn't actually spot it, well done sir.


----------



## Cachewoo (Feb 26, 2014)

That's top drawer


----------



## MrDan (Feb 26, 2014)

Cachewoo said:


> That's top drawer



You want to see what else is in my top drawer... and I'm not talking about the frilly knickers!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 26, 2014)

Well done for taking them off the floor, can't get over how they got left when you think how revered they are supposed to be.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 26, 2014)

Absolutely Epic. Wish I could have gotten here,


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ace photos,sounds like you all had a cracking time.


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 26, 2014)

These are epic!! What a superb report and a Magnificat place!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 27, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Well done for taking them off the floor, can't get over how they got left when you think how revered they are supposed to be.



we popped in the weekend and they wer in the material scroll cover in the room adjacent where all the names are in plaques on the wall..it bugs me why people cant just gently put things back..well done matey for picking them up and popping them away, and a stunning report on the place also, brilliant images of a fine old building


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 27, 2014)

Post on another forum suggests that a neighbouring rabbi is sending in a rescue squad for the scrolls.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah, that's good to hear. Hope he gets to it before it is damaged.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 4, 2014)

He hadn't been as of last Saturday but I left the scroll placed on the Bimah in what I hope was an appropriately reverent way.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm sure he'll find it there, thanks TeeJF.
I have just added some brief information on the building as well as 2 external shots that really help finish this report.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 6, 2014)

The scrolls were used to teach children, and are not the original Torah scrolls.


----------



## angelic_devil (Mar 7, 2014)

Great photos! I thought the one of the drawing was quite haunting too!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 10, 2014)

I revisited with sweet_pea and StewEP3, I just took a few shots with the fisheye.


----------



## mookster (Mar 12, 2014)

Work is set to begin here imminently, we had the misfortune to turn up just as the scaffold truck did as well.


----------

